# Ways to Measure a Magnetic Field



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting article and has some simple ways to measure a magnetic field and explain some of the variable.

Measuring Magnetic Fields

-Paul


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I downloaded an app for my fone
works for me


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did a video last night, and added it to the video library
kind of a rough draft on using the Iphone to gauss magnets


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

slotking said:


> did a video last night, and added it to the video library
> kind of a rough draft on using the Iphone to gauss magnets


i couldnt find it?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sent you a PM


----------

